# Dooley Today



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Since we had some trouble with our marks in heavy cover yesterday at the hunt test, I thougth I would take the dogs out to an area with more cover than what we have here. 

I am a little confused. First I did a couple stand alones with Dooley and he started to do a big hunt (like yesterday) *prior* to getting to the fall, so I set up the winger to throw in that same general area. Then I launched the bird and let him really look before sending him. He was straight as an arrow and *overran* it by 20' and had to hunt back. We took a break and did it a couple more times, he overran again and the second one pegged it. 

The mark with my green SUV in the picture is another one that he did real well. The one with no SUV is the one we had problems with. What would you all do? I would have moved up, closer to the mark, but after he overran it the second time, I was at a loss.

Mark we had problems with (although in this video he did okay):




 
One he did well:


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Laura,

These marks look very short on video to me. They appear only 30-40 yards long. Are they longer?

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I forgot to bring my range finder today, I usually have it with me, so I was trying to guestimate at least 50, but couldn't say for sure.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan and I are working on his depth perception - differing the length of the mark several times in a row before putting him up for a break. These yardages might go 40, 80, 120, 80 then 50 yards for example. This is aimed at teaching him not only to drive past a previous fall, but to trust his sense of when to hunt short. 

Perhaps Dooley might also benefit by building confidence in his depth perception?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Faelan and I are working on his depth perception - differing the length of the mark several times in a row before putting him up for a break. These yardages might go 40, 80, 120, 80 then 50 yards for example. This is aimed at teaching him not only to drive past a previous fall, but to trust his sense of when to hunt short.
> 
> Perhaps Dooley might also benefit by building confidence in his depth perception?


I think you're right. We do need to do some lengthing drills, it would build his confidence.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Dogs who are inconsistent like this just need more marks. Can he line marks on NO cover? Up to 150 yards? Angle in and angle back? Long flat throws? Work on these on no cover before moving to light cover then heavy. He probably just needs more marks altogether.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Laura,
I would find a helper and work on some walking singles of varying length in light or no cover. 

Then introduce transitions in cover. Cover transitions can really mess up a junior dog if they haven't seen them before. There are sooo many dogs that come within a foot or two of a bird, but refuse to enter cover to pick it up.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks All!

He does very well in our cut alfalfa field at lenghts of up to 100 (maybe a little more, but not much) with stand alones and winger/thrower helps. But all of your advice is very helpful, and I will start throwing more, longer marks, slowly transitioning into cover. He isn't shy about getting into cover, and is very perseverant about finding the bird.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey that field looks familiar! I live only a half mile from there!

Keep working at it!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I really like to run stickman drills in that field. You can really get some neat stuff going with cover breaks or long runs in weedy cover.

Randy


----------

